# Hi Guys & Gals,,,,SPALTED



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a word of caution when turning spalted wood if you have any respiratoy problems I highly suggest that you wear a respirator. I have had problems with it in the past because I didn't. I have COPD.

The microscopic organisms(critters) that cause the spalting go dormant when the wood is dried out. They do not die and there have been studies that have proven they can re-activate in the presense of moisture. It may not be a problem for all but may be something to be aware of.

I have also heard of Chinaberry dust being toxic to some . I have seen some great looking grain on Chinaberry but am afraid to turn it with the COPD.

happy turning

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

So true Dick. I've only had bad allergic reactions to two different woods. Catalpa sent me into a sneezing frenzie...I bet I sneezed 100 times! I had a high school student that had to drop the woodshop class because of allergies! Good article on spalted....

http://www.thewoodbox.com/data/wood/spaltedinfo.htm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I guess I'm not affected by it cause I turned a bunch of sawdust off some chinaberry and no side efects yet. I did wear my mask though.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have wanted to turn a camphor bowl or any object. that stuff smells great but i bet the side effects are not so good. any of you all work with it yet.


----------

